# Access Datenbank: Version herausfinden -wie



## philbo (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo...
ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!
Ich muss für etliche Access-Datenbanken herausfinden, für welche Version diese sind (Access 97, 2000 oder XP).
habe bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden und bin daher am verzweifeln. Es muss doch irgendwie gehen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß
Philipp


----------

